# few questions



## klp010102 (Jan 22, 2009)

What code is used for removal of a PD cath?  Patient has ESRD.

Also what ICD 9 code do you use for history of aneursym or S/P coil?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## jdrueppel (Jan 22, 2009)

CPT 49422 for removal permanent peritoneal dialysis catheter.  The ASA code would be 00700, 00800, 00730 or 00820 depending on the location of the catheter.

As far as dx for h/o aneurysm look at ICD-9 V12.59 if pt is s/p treatment and it no longer exists.

Julie, CPC


----------



## klp010102 (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks Julie!        I'm having a hard time with the ESRD patients.   Is an AV fistula the same as the PD cath?

Karen


----------



## LaSeille (Jan 23, 2009)

*questions*

No, an AV fistula is not the same as a PD cath.   See 36825 (01844) for AV fistula.

LaSeille


----------



## klp010102 (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks, I have been using 01844 but I was doubting myself.    I REALLY appreciate the help!!

Karen


----------

